# United States just launched 50 tomahawk missiles against Syria



## Maol9

Mattis is hoping no Russians get killed...

The United States just launched 50 tomahawk missiles against Syria: NBC

There you go Assad


----------



## sideKahr

Something has to be done about these barbarians. Poison gas is just over the line. Hope it's just the first salvo.


----------



## stowlin

Not my conflict. I don't mind helping people out that want to over throw a horrible dictator but I'd have preferred we stayed out of it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

That didn't take long. Another Obama screwup Trump is fixing.


----------



## stowlin

So my paranoid mind says,

What if Assad retaliates? 

What if Russia retaliates?


----------



## sideKahr

The reports are that all 50 weapons were targeted at the airbase from which the nerve gas attacks were launched. A very clear message.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

stowlin said:


> So my paranoid mind says,
> 
> What if Assad retaliates?
> 
> What if Russia retaliates?


Assad really can't do anything other than target the few American special forces operatives on the ground. Russia most likely will posture/sabre rattle but it will end at that. The entire western world kind of condemns the whole using chemical weapons on civilians thing and Russia needs Europe to keep buying their natural gas.


----------



## Inor

NotTooProudToHide said:


> That didn't take long. Another Obama screwup Trump is fixing.


So am I to assume that you approve of Trump's decision to attack?

The only reason I ask is because 6 months ago, during the campaign, he was extremely adamant that we were not going to get involved militarily in Syria.


----------



## Steve40th

Thats maybe two DDG's, or two US Submarines.... worth of Cruise missiles. HooYah Navy


----------



## Maol9

stowlin said:


> So my paranoid mind says,
> 
> What if Assad retaliates?
> 
> What if Russia retaliates?


Come on brother, you are starting to sound 'Barryish'

I think it's going to be alright.

This just puts everyone back in their box...


----------



## Steve40th

Inor said:


> So am I to assume that you approve of Trump's decision to attack?
> 
> The only reason I ask is because 6 months ago, during the campaign, he was extremely adamant that we were not going to get involved militarily in Syria.


Sarin gas on people is just the red line he was needing crossed. Obamas admin made Assad think he could get away with anything.


----------



## Inor

Steve40th said:


> Sarin gas on people is just the red line he was needing crossed. Obamas admin made Assad think he could get away with anything.


And we care that muslims are getting gassed why?

At about $2 million bucks a pop for Tomahawk missiles, we just spent about $100 million to protect a bunch of muslims that want to kill us anyway. Is that a good use of our tax money?


----------



## Steve40th

Inor said:


> And we care that muslims are getting gassed why?
> 
> At about $2 million bucks a pop for Tomahawk missiles, we just spent about $100 million to protect a bunch of muslims that want to kill us anyway. Is that a good use of our tax money?


Mostly Muslims, but there are Christians there. regardless, Gassing people is just not right, and well, we need to fix that. Its also against the UN, which we do still support.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

What in the F*** are we doing over there? The United States is super good at destabilizing the Middle East as usual...

First we take out Saddam...the Ghaddafi and now we are sending a quarter of a billion worth of ord into Syria because they used chemical weapons and we have to try to take the moral highroad?

There goes any chance of stabilizing the Mid East for the next 20 years...just give it to ISIS at this point and pack it up

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Inor said:


> So am I to assume that you approve of Trump's decision to attack?
> 
> The only reason I ask is because 6 months ago, during the campaign, he was extremely adamant that we were not going to get involved militarily in Syria.


From what I have seen this was an airstrike limited to the bases where chemical weapons are made. I have no issues with that. If it goes beyond this Trump better show those deal making skills because we don't need to get involved in a long ground war.


----------



## Chipper

Did he just start WW3?? Reason being is the number of Russia technicians that help Syria keep the jets flying. Do you think Putin will just let it slide if Trump killed them??


----------



## Maol9

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> What in the F*** are we doing over there? The United States is super good at destabilizing the Middle East as usual...
> 
> First we take out Saddam...the Ghaddafi and now we are sending a quarter of a billion worth of ord into Syria because they used chemical weapons and we have to try to take the moral highroad?
> 
> There goes any chance of stabilizing the Mid East for the next 20 years...just give it to ISIS at this point and pack it up
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


That's what I am talking about, and now you are thinking (except for the give it to ISIS derangement). We can encourage these 7th century dumb asses to savage each other. The hard part is keeping it from being obvious and these Bitches from destroying civilization...


----------



## Maol9

Chipper said:


> Did he just start WW3?? Reason being is the number of Russia technicians that help Syria keep the jets flying. Do you think Putin will just let it slide if Trump killed them??


Yes I do


----------



## TG

This may not be popular right now but...

Something fishy about that Sarin attack, why would Assad shoot himself in the foot? Another thing, I can't post proof yet (I'm sorry) but there have been rumors from medics working with the victims that some had fresh broken bones, head injuries, skin lacerations which happened before Sarin attack. I find this confusing.

I can't stand Assad but at this point I do not believe this was ordered by him or his government. I suspect that a lot more is involved here and this attack was a great excuse for starting a conflict which may eventually lead to removal of Assad from power.

Just thinking outloud.


----------



## Inor

Chipper said:


> Did he just start WW3?? Reason being is the number of Russia technicians that help Syria keep the jets flying. Do you think Putin will just let it slide if Trump killed them??


Ivan gave his tacit approval this afternoon when he came out and said Russia does not "unconditionally support Assad". They will rant and rave and maybe extract a few diplomatic favors in 6 or 12 months, but nothing more than that.

My question, like Maol9, is why do we care if muslims are killing muslims?

If they are gassing Christians or Jews, that is a tragedy that needs to be addressed. When they are gassing muslims, that is efficiency.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Maol9 said:


> That's what I am talking about, and now you are thinking (except for the give it to ISIS derangement). We can encourage these 7th century dumb asses to savage each other. The hard part is keeping it from being obvious and these Bitches from destroying civilization...


Ive probably jumped on this soapbox a million times, and I will keep saying it - the only thing these people respect/honor is might and power - there were 3 or 4 strongmen in the Mid East and we killed half of them, and neutered the rest and now look what we got.

Id rather have ISIS in control of the region than get sucked into another 15 year prolonged engagement where we spend billions on top of billions, lose a bunch of guys, and still manage to accomplish absolutely zero.

I lived it, and I hated it, all the brass gives a shit about is getting those fat bonuses from the McLean Virginia Mafia prime contractors and staying at war because it makes them money.

Our counter insurgency methods went to shit after 05 and our politics exacerbated that. This is not our freakin problem, we created ISIS and now we are taking out the last player who couldve wrangled them.

50 f***ing Tommys?! I dont care what they say was targetted all I see is wasted cash and incurring more geopolitical debt and looking stupid. Beyond pissed right now

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Maol9

stowlin said:


> So my paranoid mind says,
> 
> What if Assad retaliates?
> 
> What if Russia retaliates?


Breaking: US warned Russians. US reloading...


----------



## RJAMES

I think the US just launched a surprise attack against Syria without Congress declaring war or getting some kind of resolution passed. We have now been at war 16 years and are actively conducting combat operations in some many countries I cannot name the all.


----------



## SOCOM42

Trump had to do it, it is an international message, remember N. Korea?

The bastard that was in before Trump did shit and let all get away with what they wanted.

Russia will do nothing other than a lot of mouthing.

This is just a pinprick ordnance wise, could be done with heavier stuff if needed.

This message also is sent to Iran, the same will happen if the games are kept up in the gulf.

As far as Trump tweets prior to election, he could say anything just like us, had no bearing on what happens,

further, who listens to us and what we say, same thing pre-election with him.


----------



## Maol9

RJAMES said:


> I think the US just launched a surprise attack against Syria without Congress declaring war or getting some kind of resolution passed. We have now been at war 16 years and are actively conducting combat operations in some many countries I cannot name the all.


Everything we have done has been legal. Has it been smart though? Now that is the pertinent issue...

Have to say that Trump nailed in the public justification press conference. I think it was a good call myself. Rand Paul is stating (very quickly) that Congress should have been consulted first. I personally disagree...

Congress is the epitome of indecisiveness and ineptitude. Trump has 90 days to inform...


----------



## Steve40th

I guarantee it was legal. Too many players in this game that know what the left is trying to do to Trump. it was played well and by the book.


----------



## Maol9

TG said:


> This may not be popular right now but...
> 
> Something fishy about that Sarin attack, why would Assad shoot himself in the foot? Another thing, I can't post proof yet (I'm sorry) but there have been rumors from medics working with the victims that some had fresh broken bones, head injuries, skin lacerations which happened before Sarin attack. I find this confusing.
> 
> I can't stand Assad but at this point I do not believe this was ordered by him or his government. I suspect that a lot more is involved here and this attack was a great excuse for starting a conflict which may eventually lead to removal of Assad from power.
> 
> Just thinking outloud.


Could be, don't really give a Sh!t. What's fishy is that in spite of Russia it happened.

Putin wants to be Boss - be Boss.

He has had his chance eradicate Isis, and he needs to be held accountable for his obvious pissing on the agreements he signed and subsequent certifications regarding chemical weapons in Syria. He certified they were gone. Liar. Agreement violated.

New Sheriff in Town folks.


----------



## TG

Maol9 said:


> Could be, don't really give a Sh!t. What's fishy is that in spite of Russia it happened.
> 
> Putin wants to be Boss - be Boss.
> 
> He has had his chance eradicate Isis, and he needs to be held accountable for his obvious pissing on the agreements he signed and subsequent certifications regarding chemical weapons in Syria. He certified they were gone. Liar. Agreement violated.
> 
> New Sheriff in Town folks.


LOL Are you 16? Serious question.


----------



## stowlin

I do hope you are right. Got to admit this messes with the main stream medias Russian connection to helping trump. I'm just not one to promote conflict when I'm not attacked.



Maol9 said:


> Come on brother, you are starting to sound 'Barryish'
> 
> I think it's going to be alright.
> 
> This just puts everyone back in their box...


----------



## stowlin

Probably five cruise missiles would have been enough, and $90,000,000 in US tax cuts!


----------



## Maol9

TG said:


> LOL Are you 16? Serious question.


LOL yes I am you gracious lady...


----------



## TG

Both, Assad and Putin were informed about the impending attack. You just threw a ridiculous number of firearms to destroy an empty airfield lol


----------



## Hemi45

stowlin said:


> Probably five cruise missiles would have been enough, and $90,000,000 in US tax cuts!


A great Colin Noir skit comes to mind. In sum ... "a 9mm kills your body but a .45 kills your soul."

Trump has the big boy toys now and, I believe, a chip on his shoulder. While five might say "die" - 50 says "f**k you in the face and die."


----------



## Coastie dad

So, isn't that just typical of our pussyass government that doesn't want to upset someone? 
And we wonder why foreigners laugh at us. They need to understand we aren't all that way though. Just the buttlickers that the socialist wimps put in power. Paper Frickin tigers.


----------



## Denton

I texted Sas as I was going to work, telling him we HAD to do a podcast, tonight. I wanted to get ahead of this a make a podcast about the upcoming strikes on Assad's government.

Damn you, Trump; you beat me! Still, we made the podcast, and it'll be posted in a few minutes.
'Mericah!


----------



## Denton

Trump is being played by the neocons and the Establishment people in his inner circle.


----------



## Maol9

Denton said:


> Trump is being played by the neocons and the Establishment people in his inner circle.


Controlled and Measured Response.

Msg was sent around the world, I am good.

You watch the democrats will probably call for Trump to be tried as a war criminal instead of Assad...


----------



## Denton

Maol9 said:


> Controlled and Measured Response.
> 
> Msg was sent around the world, I am good.
> 
> You watch the democrats will probably call for Trump to be tried as a war criminal instead of Assad...


Do you believe Assad gassed those women and children? If so, tell me why he thought it was a strategically smart move.


----------



## Smitty901

Loud and clear the Obama BS is over. New CC in charge. At last maybe the phony red lines are over. It is about time. 
YES Assad would use the gas . He does not care one bit what the America of anyone else had to say about until now. He is a muzzie a ruthless killer. For Assad it is not about what the rest of the world thinks it is about ruthless horror to get his way that is how muzzies operate. Don't think in your terms when you look at what they do look at what they are. By the way China and NK just got a wake up call. Obama anit in charge anymore. Get stupid if you want there will be a response.
TG some times it is the message you send not the target you hit. Those missile can hit the window on the second floor of any building you want. Trump did not pick those targets, they were picked by the US Military . They were meant to avoid Russian resources for a reason.


----------



## Redneck

So let me get this right. We attacked a soverign nation using many millions of dollars worth of cruise missiles, paid for by a loan from China? So we just dumped 100 MILLION dollars in Arab sand. If we had spent that money in the US, that money would keep spinning in the economy. But nope, might as well have dug a hole in the ground & buried all those hard earned American tax dollars. 

First of all, I think we were played. This is just all too convenient & Assad had no logical or military reason to use the gas. After Trump had stated he wanted no part in dealing with these yahoos, now all of a sudden we have an attack that changes Trump's mind? Why do so may Americans think we have a moral duty to defend the world... much less defend folks with an ideology that hates Americans? Do we not have a moral duty to fix our own problems? Do we not have a moral duty to our kids & grandkids to balance our own checkbook? What happened to Trump's pledge of America First?

I say, once we make America great again and once we pay off all our debts, then & only then should we decide to play as the world's free police force.


----------



## Smitty901

Make more missiles have them ready. China, NK Iran better rethink the last 8 years. Game changer their Obama protection suit has expired.
We have a moral duty not to hand our children and grandchildren over to Muslim rule . Assad is a heartless muslim murderer he will stop at nothing to extend his power. He just got taken down a notch with a little back hand. Just enough to let him know things have change . His insurance policy with Obama has been canceled and will not be renewed.
Dealing with Muslim you can not apply your logic it has no place in their world. They will cut a 100 heads off after the won just to enjoy it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Hey our guys needed a live fire exercise.

Next will come the sinking of those Iranian bastards navy in the straits or in port.


----------



## sideKahr

The monetary cost of the attack is inconsequential. It is actually a plus in the minds of government officials. They look for ways to print more money. They have to, it keeps the system operating. The debt must rise exponentially now, or the system crashes. 

Every administration must now borrow and spend more than all previous administrations combined, and Trumps' will be no different. To do otherwise, regardless of the official position against debt, is to invite disaster.


----------



## RedLion

This was as much of Trump sending a strong message to Iran, NK, Russia, ISIS and other dangerous foes, that he will act unlike Barry, as it is about ending Assad's ability to use chemical weapons.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Inor said:


> So am I to assume that you approve of Trump's decision to attack?
> 
> The only reason I ask is because 6 months ago, during the campaign, he was extremely adamant that we were not going to get involved militarily in Syria.


and remember any of Obammy's campaign claims concerning the Middle East? - three years down the road - prepping up for re-election - he remembered that there were Americans dying in two conflicts ....

straight out lies or broken promise a presidential candidate should never make?


----------



## Illini Warrior

Denton said:


> Do you believe Assad gassed those women and children? If so, tell me why he thought it was a strategically smart move.


he's another dumbazz dictator like Hussain and the rest - you actually think that they think in strategic thought? .... directly after getting his azz whomped - Hussain gassed hundreds of Kurds - you explain the strategic thinking of Little Fat Boy ....


----------



## Steve40th

Is anyone going to mention Mattis or Tillerson? I am sure they had something to do with the recommendation. Just saying.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RJAMES said:


> I think the US just launched a surprise attack against Syria without Congress declaring war or getting some kind of resolution passed. We have now been at war 16 years and are actively conducting combat operations in some many countries I cannot name the all.


NOW NOW - you post about a president violating congressional notice? .... Hellery in Obammy's absent lazy azz attacked Libya for months on end - where exactly were your postings?????


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> Do you believe Assad gassed those women and children? If so, tell me why he thought it was a strategically smart move.


If I may way in on this. I do believe he did, to show his power and to force the rebels to see he isnt screwing around. The ME leaders are mostly dictator thugs. Their people understand force, not diplomacy. i may be over simplifying things, but i think he did, just as Saddam did to the Kurds, and many African countries do to their fellow countrymen, Horrific acts to scare the people into submission.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

This strike has done more in restoring the United States reputation world wide than 8 years of Obama's apologies. So far the only ones that have come out against it are the Assad government, Russia, and Iran. Everybody else is behind us or neutral, including massive support from the EU. Good things other than taking away WMD's from a jackass may come out of this.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I better go buy another rifle and 1,000 rds of ammo! 

Hey, it sounded good to me.


----------



## Inor

Illini Warrior said:


> and remember any of Obammy's campaign claims concerning the Middle East? - three years down the road - prepping up for re-election - he remembered that there were Americans dying in two conflicts ....
> 
> straight out lies or broken promise a presidential candidate should never make?


Actually, I do not. I never paid much attention to what b. hussein obama was saying because I knew at the time it was all B.S.

But the Trump-bots all told us Trump was different. He was not a politician. So far, I cannot see a whit of difference between how Trump is governing and how obama governed. Trump-care anybody? Oh well, at the Red Team won right?


----------



## 8301

Nice to have a President with balls.

Obama talked, Hillary talked, Kerry talked,,,, Trump acted.

Talk is cheap, Actions count.


----------



## RJAMES

Illini Warrior said:


> NOW NOW - you post about a president violating congressional notice? .... Hellery in Obammy's absent lazy azz attacked Libya for months on end - where exactly were your postings?????


Not member of the board at that time . I did post objections to US involvement but did applaud having NATO allies flying their planes off our carriers if we were going to attack. There were votes in congress to support the actions in Libya.

President Obama asked for authorization for Syria but Congress never took an official vote .

In the book/ movie 1984 they had routine breaking news from the front with reports of battles in far off places that no one could keep track of . It seems like after 16 years of wars we are now in that book.


----------



## TG

John Galt said:


> Nice to have a President with balls.
> 
> Obama talked, Hillary talked, Kerry talked,,,, Trump acted.
> 
> Talk is cheap, Actions count.


How many countries did Obama bomb during his presidency?
ISIS is gaining ground again and you guys are still playing with your little rockets, blowing up empty airfields with missiles that do not leave craters.


----------



## Steve40th

Inor said:


> Actually, I do not. I never paid much attention to what b. hussein obama was saying because I knew at the time it was all B.S.
> 
> But the Trump-bots all told us Trump was different. He was not a politician. So far, I cannot see a whit of difference between how Trump is governing and how obama governed. Trump-care anybody? Oh well, at the Red Team won right?


Trump is trying to govern. Politicians are not right now. he took advice from Mattis and Tillerson, and made a decision.


----------



## 8301

TG said:


> How many countries did Obama bomb during his presidency?
> ISIS is gaining ground again and you guys are still playing with your little rockets, blowing up empty airfields with missiles that do not leave craters.


I agree that I wish he had used missiles that left craters and killed more than 7 Syrian soldiers (according to Fox news). Since they gassed 100 Syrians I think killing at least 100 soldiers would have been better.


----------



## stowlin

Denton said:


> Trump is being played by the neocons and the Establishment people in his inner circle.


Coincidentally Bannon was out on the NS side of the equation. Is there any link to the tea party / like conservatives left or are the neocons in full control ?


----------



## stowlin

Well while many things won't change the chances of a wall are decent and the Supreme Court judge is likely far better then the one the blue team had in mind.



Inor said:


> Actually, I do not. I never paid much attention to what b. hussein obama was saying because I knew at the time it was all B.S.
> 
> But the Trump-bots all told us Trump was different. He was not a politician. So far, I cannot see a whit of difference between how Trump is governing and how obama governed. Trump-care anybody? Oh well, at the Red Team won right?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

It's really hard keeping track when there are two Topics about the same thing so I will just post it here...

President Trump is being played for a fool by his cadre of sycophants who are no better than the merry band of ne'er-do-wells that Mr. Obama had assembled in his Administration - extremism is *NOT A GOOD THING, DAMNIT* - Identity Politics tell you all to support anyone in your political spectrum wheelhouse, but these shitheads like Kushner, Bannon, McMaster and yes, even Mattis are not what the hell we need right now.

Between various JTFs and SMUs we are in at least 13 different countries, I've lost track how many places we are doing actual military operations in regardless of if they are sanctioned by Congress or not - hell I know for a fact the operations I took part of under the auspices of SOCSOUTH's various sister/child units toed a very gray line, more so for the SMU operations happening in Syria, Libya, Yemen, Iran, Pakistan, Uzbekistan, Qatar, Jordan, Egypt, Somalia, Nigeria, etc - we are literally everywhere we should not be in. I have a major bone to pick with the whole idea of "patriotism" - ever since I left the service, I have disliked what it stood for more and more, we can jump on a moral high-horse and justify unneeded killing and spending money at a drop of a hat.

It is not "patriotic" to support counter-narcotic missions in South America, or these "peacekeeping" contingency operations all around the AFRICOM/CENTCOM countries where all we are doing is spending money, deluding our SMU capabilities and getting people killed just because we have to try to police everything up. We are paying for mistakes made since the 80s, and I can draw the connection back to World War II when instead of working with Russia, and being happy, we align with coward imperialist assholes in Britian who decided to throw the world into Geopoltical turmoil after slicing up all of their old colonies with the rest of Europe Post-WWII.

We have seen the writing on the wall forever, and when we needed to act we didn't, and we needed to shut our asses up, pack it up and let Russia or China handle their affairs we decided to piss in their cheerios

We should have NEVER went into Iraq - there weren't WMDs, and if you say it was not about Oil you are lying to yourself, but it just wasn't that - Uncle Sam has deep coffers, gotta have the McLean Mafia fed well! DynCorp, General Dynamics, Harris, Boeing, Lockheed, Haliburton - they are the ones who profitted from that f--k-up all the the tune of billions of dollars, thousands of dead US Service Members and hundreds of thousands displaced and killed civilians - but screw them right? Those damn Muslims, they chose to be born there, they chose not to be in an area where the Gospel of Jesus Christ isn't preached right? They had control of that shit? So we can sit back and cheer and families are murder and brutalized, but we are "helping" so it is okay, right? No, f--k you

In the gaping hole we made in Iraq we decide to let the people who were oppressed run the show, and like every other major Middle Eastern conflict since the days of the Egyptian Empire - the whole country is thrown into chaos, and all we are doing is pumping more money and getting people killed. Hell, we could not even do the job right and kill the smart ones - the Baathist Generals who had fought against us and under the tutelage of the Russians since the 80s, they run into the wild and start training and holding people in place...then to add insult to injury we totally pull out, leave a few FOBs full of fence-dwellers in Iraq and let the place go to even worse shit.

Then, we let Hillary's DOS go in an topple another strongman in Libya, Yemen and Egypt - secterian violence spills out, but the House of Saud needs protection and McLean needs to be fed so we just pump more money and send in SMU to keep the Saudis and the Gulf States appeased, who are taking our money and protection and funding the same assholes we are fighting while the CIA is funding the assholes fighting the assholes who still hate us, and now we are just multiplying enemies.

I can keep going on but I am getting far too angry - President Trump is being played by his advisors, this was not a show of force this was a debacle. There were no chemical weapons launch by President Assad in Syria - what freakin sense would that make? The spin doctors crafted a story out of nothing and now look, we pissed off Russia, China and the Syrians - and put the lives of a bunch of people in jeapordy.

We need to pull out and come home before we mess up further.

And before anyone argues with me that wasn't anywhere firsthand - don't even try it.


----------



## Maol9

Steve40th said:


> Is anyone going to mention Mattis or Tillerson? I am sure they had something to do with the recommendation. Just saying.


...and General McMaster too. I believe these gentlemen all would have to have pretty conclusive evidence that Assad did the gassing (again), before recommending the strike.


----------



## Steve40th

******* said:


> So let me get this right. We attacked a soverign nation using many millions of dollars worth of cruise missiles, paid for by a loan from China? So we just dumped 100 MILLION dollars in Arab sand. If we had spent that money in the US, that money would keep spinning in the economy. But nope, might as well have dug a hole in the ground & buried all those hard earned American tax dollars.
> 
> First of all, I think we were played. This is just all too convenient & Assad had no logical or military reason to use the gas. After Trump had stated he wanted no part in dealing with these yahoos, now all of a sudden we have an attack that changes Trump's mind? Why do so may Americans think we have a moral duty to defend the world... much less defend folks with an ideology that hates Americans? Do we not have a moral duty to fix our own problems? Do we not have a moral duty to our kids & grandkids to balance our own checkbook? What happened to Trump's pledge of America First?
> 
> I say, once we make America great again and once we pay off all our debts, then & only then should we decide to play as the world's free police force.


We lease all of our missles, till we use them, including Nukes. We lease our nukes to England, France, India, Israel etc etc..And the US Miltary gets charged for them too. Rent to own program. Lockheed, Rayhteon all make bank off this


----------



## Redneck

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> And before anyone argues with me that wasn't anywhere firsthand - don't even try it.


I wasn't there but agree with you 10000000000000000000%.

Thank you for your service, sir!


----------



## Steve40th

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> It's really hard keeping track when there are two Topics about the same thing so I will just post it here...
> 
> President Trump is being played for a fool by his cadre of sycophants who are no better than the merry band of ne'er-do-wells that Mr. Obama had assembled in his Administration - extremism is *NOT A GOOD THING, DAMNIT* - Identity Politics tell you all to support anyone in your political spectrum wheelhouse, but these shitheads like Kushner, Bannon, McMaster and yes, even Mattis are not what the hell we need right now.
> 
> Between various JTFs and SMUs we are in at least 13 different countries, I've lost track how many places we are doing actual military operations in regardless of if they are sanctioned by Congress or not - hell I know for a fact the operations I took part of under the auspices of SOCSOUTH's various sister/child units toed a very gray line, more so for the SMU operations happening in Syria, Libya, Yemen, Iran, Pakistan, Uzbekistan, Qatar, Jordan, Egypt, Somalia, Nigeria, etc - we are literally everywhere we should not be in. I have a major bone to pick with the whole idea of "patriotism" - ever since I left the service, I have disliked what it stood for more and more, we can jump on a moral high-horse and justify unneeded killing and spending money at a drop of a hat.
> 
> It is not "patriotic" to support counter-narcotic missions in South America, or these "peacekeeping" contingency operations all around the AFRICOM/CENTCOM countries where all we are doing is spending money, deluding our SMU capabilities and getting people killed just because we have to try to police everything up. We are paying for mistakes made since the 80s, and I can draw the connection back to World War II when instead of working with Russia, and being happy, we align with coward imperialist assholes in Britian who decided to throw the world into Geopoltical turmoil after slicing up all of their old colonies with the rest of Europe Post-WWII.
> 
> We have seen the writing on the wall forever, and when we needed to act we didn't, and we needed to shut our asses up, pack it up and let Russia or China handle their affairs we decided to piss in their cheerios
> 
> We should have NEVER went into Iraq - there weren't WMDs, and if you say it was not about Oil you are lying to yourself, but it just wasn't that - Uncle Sam has deep coffers, gotta have the McLean Mafia fed well! DynCorp, General Dynamics, Harris, Boeing, Lockheed, Haliburton - they are the ones who profitted from that f--k-up all the the tune of billions of dollars, thousands of dead US Service Members and hundreds of thousands displaced and killed civilians - but screw them right? Those damn Muslims, they chose to be born there, they chose not to be in an area where the Gospel of Jesus Christ isn't preached right? They had control of that shit? So we can sit back and cheer and families are murder and brutalized, but we are "helping" so it is okay, right? No, f--k you
> 
> In the gaping hole we made in Iraq we decide to let the people who were oppressed run the show, and like every other major Middle Eastern conflict since the days of the Egyptian Empire - the whole country is thrown into chaos, and all we are doing is pumping more money and getting people killed. Hell, we could not even do the job right and kill the smart ones - the Baathist Generals who had fought against us and under the tutelage of the Russians since the 80s, they run into the wild and start training and holding people in place...then to add insult to injury we totally pull out, leave a few FOBs full of fence-dwellers in Iraq and let the place go to even worse shit.
> 
> Then, we let Hillary's DOS go in an topple another strongman in Libya, Yemen and Egypt - secterian violence spills out, but the House of Saud needs protection and McLean needs to be fed so we just pump more money and send in SMU to keep the Saudis and the Gulf States appeased, who are taking our money and protection and funding the same assholes we are fighting while the CIA is funding the assholes fighting the assholes who still hate us, and now we are just multiplying enemies.
> 
> I can keep going on but I am getting far too angry - President Trump is being played by his advisors, this was not a show of force this was a debacle. There were no chemical weapons launch by President Assad in Syria - what freakin sense would that make? The spin doctors crafted a story out of nothing and now look, we pissed off Russia, China and the Syrians - and put the lives of a bunch of people in jeapordy.
> 
> We need to pull out and come home before we mess up further.
> 
> And before anyone argues with me that wasn't anywhere firsthand - don't even try it.


There is more to it than you know, and we know. We as common citizens, even prior military, unless you were in the know, you dont know why we are there.
WMD's werent found due to many issues with Blix and the UN. But they were there. And, some of us military people saw it first hand leaving Iraq via trucks going into Syria years ago. I am not going to argue that.
And teh pipeline issue in the middle east is something people keep forgetting about. Putin doesnt want it. But the pipeline going through Syria from eastern side of the ME is a hot topic no one talk of.
Again, being a person that was part of one SMU and Submarine service, there is a shit ton of information the USA Media does not know. Even service members dont know. Not all SOF forces are SMU either.


----------



## stowlin

Russian warship steams toward US destroyers that launched Syria strikes | Fox News

God what is wrong with the MSM including FOX. One of the concerns of this had to be the consideration of Russia, would it cause them to defend their ally Syria? Clearly Trump thought it would not, I'm 90% of the belief it would not, but here goes the MSM with this kind of idiotic headline to drum up fear. And folks fear of conflict between super powers is not something you DRUM THE "F" UP. Come on. They make it sound like the Russians are sending a "war ship" after the two that launched our missiles. OMG you have to read down to the last two paragraphs to learn the war ship is a FRIGATE and its on a routine scheduled mission to a Syrian port where they have other war ships already placed. And you don't send a FRIGATE to take on two DESTROYERS you morons!


----------



## TG

Sigh....


----------



## SOCOM42

Regardless of everyone's opinion on this subject, this is my bent, 

they should have strapped O'thigger, Kerry and Clinton to the missiles before they launched.

I know, I know, there was no room in the box launchers for them, use a cable and drag them along.


----------



## Denton

Illini Warrior said:


> he's another dumbazz dictator like Hussain and the rest - you actually think that they think in strategic thought? .... directly after getting his azz whomped - Hussain gassed hundreds of Kurds - you explain the strategic thinking of Little Fat Boy ....


As a matter of fact, Assad has demonstrated lucid and strategic thinking for decades. He has ruled nicely, as far as Middle Eastern dictators go.

Assad is not Hussein, so let's not muddy the waters.

Assad was gaining ground. ISIS was losing ground. There was no good reason to drop sarin gas; no strategic reason and no tactical reason. On the other hand, he lost an airfield and approximately 20 war planes.


----------



## RJAMES

Oil prices are up and so is Raytheon stock so things must be going well for someone . I still have my concerns about a president acting without congress and most of congress seems to be OK with that . I also have a lot of heart burn of spending hundreds of trillions on policing the world instead of spending the money at home. 

We really should call it the Department of World Policing and not Defense. 

Amazes me folks do not understand we are at war- the enemy gets a say and just because we do not want to call it a war does not mean we are not in a war. The enemy usually tries to attack you in a way, place or time that you had not thought possible. 

Japan never thought of or saw Doolittle coming. N. Korea was pretty surprised at Inchon and even at Normandy the German Generals took off looking at the weather forecast thinking with such bad weather predicted the allies would put off the invasion for anther month.


----------



## Steve40th

8


stowlin said:


> Russian warship steams toward US destroyers that launched Syria strikes | Fox News
> 
> God what is wrong with the MSM including FOX. One of the concerns of this had to be the consideration of Russia, would it cause them to defend their ally Syria? Clearly Trump thought it would not, I'm 90% of the belief it would not, but here goes the MSM with this kind of idiotic headline to drum up fear. And folks fear of conflict between super powers is not something you DRUM THE "F" UP. Come on. They make it sound like the Russians are sending a "war ship" after the two that launched our missiles. OMG you have to read down to the last two paragraphs to learn the war ship is a FRIGATE and its on a routine scheduled mission to a Syrian port where they have other war ships already placed. And you don't send a FRIGATE to take on two DESTROYERS you morons!


Russia kniws this. And theh bubbleheads are right there too


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> If I may way in on this. I do believe he did, to show his power and to force the rebels to see he isnt screwing around. The ME leaders are mostly dictator thugs. Their people understand force, not diplomacy. i may be over simplifying things, but i think he did, just as Saddam did to the Kurds, and many African countries do to their fellow countrymen, Horrific acts to scare the people into submission.


Again, we lump all dictators together. Assad is not Hussein, and Hussein was not Gaddafi.

Still, let's go ahead and look at the Hussein/Kurd gassing. The Kurds were not Hussein's people. The civilians killed in Syria were Assad's people. People who were leading ordinary, stable lives until Obama's boys came to town.

Assad was already "sending a message" by gaining ground on ISIS, with the help of Russia. Assad is not a cave dweller; he knew he had nothing to gain and everything to lose if he used gas. Furthermore, he didn't need to send a horrific message to his own people. Again, to make clear, Hussein didn't do that, either. He was working to exterminate the Kurds.

Within the confines of the Middle East, using their logic and past actions, it makes no sense.


----------



## Denton

The U.S. said they picked up Assad's planes take off and make the air strike. Convention weapon type damage was incurred. 

Two questions. Do special weapons munitions appear different from conventional weapons on the radar when hanging from the wing's pylons?

Do chemical munitions explode the same way conventional weapons do?

Some things to consider.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Denton said:


> The U.S. said they picked up Assad's planes take off and make the air strike. Convention weapon type damage was incurred.
> 
> Two questions. Do special weapons munitions appear different from conventional weapons on the radar when hanging from the wing's pylons?
> 
> Do chemical munitions explode the same way conventional weapons do?
> 
> Some things to consider.


First Question: no, and even with visual recon - they do not look much different other than color markings and fuzing

Second: not necessarily - a post blast analysis will clear that up, not like itll happen.


----------



## Gunn

Dirk Pitt said:


> I better go buy another rifle and 1,000 rds of ammo!
> 
> Hey, it sounded good to me.


Can you still do that in Kalifornia?


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> First Question: no, and even with visual recon - they do not look much different other than color markings and fuzing
> 
> Second: not necessarily - a post blast analysis will clear that up, not like itll happen.


You are correct on both accounts.

Radar doesn't tell you what is in the casing.

Chemical bombs contain much less explosive material, as it is to release and disperse the gas.

Meanwhile, ISIS and al Qaeda are rejoicing.


----------



## Giblien

I saw the news yesterday and thought it was a mistake. But I started thinking about what ACTUALLY was done. 59 missiles destroyed a critical component of Syria's ability to deliver chemical weapons. I'm very ok with that.

I lean more isolationist (but not exclusively). I think sending troops into this would be a huge mistake, but if we are just lobbing bombs at critical military installations that are breaking treaty agreements, I can live with that. The middle east will only see peace when the violent factions of Islam disappear. Sadly, it seems that violence has accompanied Islam since Muhammad himself, so I am very pessimistic that that day will ever arrive. 

Let the believers here get on their knees in prayer and ask God for peace.


----------



## MisterMills357

Assad is in a death struggle, and he knows it, so look for more gas attacks. He has Russia on his side, and that is some big back-up, and Assad will go down swinging.
He saw what happened to Khadaffi, and he has nothing to lose. Next time that we bomb them, I say use smart bombs, they are cheaper. And there will be a next time.


----------



## jim-henscheli

RJAMES said:


> Not member of the board at that time . I did post objections to US involvement but did applaud having NATO allies flying their planes off our carriers if we were going to attack. There were votes in congress to support the actions in Libya.
> 
> President Obama asked for authorization for Syria but Congress never took an official vote .
> 
> In the book/ movie 1984 they had routine breaking news from the front with reports of battles in far off places that no one could keep track of . It seems like after 16 years of wars we are now in that book.


Oh yeah, NOW we're in the book.


----------



## Denton

MisterMills357 said:


> Assad is in a death struggle, and he knows it, so look for more gas attacks. He has Russia on his side, and that is some big back-up, and Assad will go down swinging.
> He saw what happened to Khadaffi, and he has nothing to lose. Next time that we bomb them, I say use smart bombs, they are cheaper. And there will be a next time.


Again (and again, if need be), the tide was turning in his favor. It was not in his favor or to his benefit to use chemical weapons at the risk of killing women and children. At this juncture, it was only to his detriment.

You are correct in that he has Russia as an ally, and Russia is on the ground and in there air, there. This is why he is no longer on the ropes.

What does Libya, Syria and even Egypt have in common? The plan was to remove the leadership and replace them with Islamists.

Last week, Trump said there is no reason to remove Assad. This week, that has all, conveniently changed.


----------



## MisterMills357

Denton said:


> Again (and again, if need be), the tide was turning in his favor. It was not in his favor or to his benefit to use chemical weapons at the risk of killing women and children. At this juncture, it was only to his detriment.
> 
> You are correct in that he has Russia as an ally, and Russia is on the ground and in there air, there. This is why he is no longer on the ropes.
> 
> What does Libya, Syria and even Egypt have in common? The plan was to remove the leadership and replace them with Islamists.
> 
> Last week, Trump said there is no reason to remove Assad. This week, that has all, conveniently changed.


Yes, but....America has the lamentable habit of doing things half-way. America is in it, whether they want to be or not. In my estimation, there is no way to reform the Mid-East.
It is a tar-baby, and there ain't no easy way out. I am saying that there is worse than Assad, and ISIS is one of them. But, he will use chemicals again, he has no choice.
BTW: I am not in favor of removing Assad, there are worse devils than him.


----------



## Denton

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, but....America has the lamentable habit of doing things half-way. America is in it, whether they want to be or not. In my estimation, there is no way to reform the Mid-East.
> It is a tar-baby, and there ain't no easy way out. I am saying that there is worse than Assad, and ISIS is one of them. But, he will use chemicals again, he has no choice.
> BTW: I am not in favor of removing Assad, there are worse devils than him.


He will use chemicals again? First, it must be proved he used them in the first place. No, he didn't have to use them and there is no reason to say he'll have to use them in the future, for the reasons I already outlined.
Yes; we are in a quagmire in the Middle East. A quagmire of our own making. Nevertheless, we are there to destroy ISIS, if I am not mistaken, and not to involve ourselves with Syria's government. We strayed from the mission, and we didn't have to do that, whether or not Assad actually used the chemical weapons.


----------



## Joe

Nice job President Trump of bringing respect back into the White House !! Thank you Mr. President.:vs_karate:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Joe said:


> Nice job President Trump of bringing respect back into the White House !! Thank you Mr. President.:vs_karate:


I'm at work and not able to read all 9 pages so forgive me if this has already been mentioned.
Trump's slogan was Make America Great Again, and from the very beginning I understood that one facet of that was to reverse Obama's pathetic foreign policy bungling which made us the laughing stock of the world.
He has sent a message to Iran and North Korea that sissy boy Barack is gone and America is not to be messed with.


----------



## Gunn

Denton said:


> He will use chemicals again? First, it must be proved he used them in the first place. No, he didn't have to use them and there is no reason to say he'll have to use them in the future, for the reasons I already outlined.
> Yes; we are in a quagmire in the Middle East. A quagmire of our own making. Nevertheless, we are there to destroy ISIS, if I am not mistaken, and not to involve ourselves with Syria's government. We strayed from the mission, and we didn't have to do that, whether or not Assad actually used the chemical weapons.


 What I just heard on the news is there were witnesses to seeing the bombs loaded on the planes. Plus If i am not wrong, there was apparently radar, satellite or something that showed the planes going there. Also MSN says he bombed a hospital where some gas survivors were located. IF he did not do this who did? I am curious my mind is not completely made up.


----------



## TG

Honestly... this was about "proving" that Trump doesn't have any ties with Russia :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

Gunn said:


> What I just heard on the news is there were witnesses to seeing the bombs loaded on the planes. Plus If i am not wrong, there was apparently radar, satellite or something that showed the planes going there. Also MSN says he bombed a hospital where some gas survivors were located. IF he did not do this who did? I am curious my mind is not completely made up.


Go to posts #72 and #75; I already responded regarding the air strikes. I am not doubting they occured, but the munitions used.

As far as the reports of the hospital being struck, that is another case, and should be confirmed.


----------



## Sasquatch

From most of the MSM stories I'm seeing today I would seem like they want us to get into a war with Russia. Of course if that is true that means they are only doing what their puppet masters, the global elite, have ordered them to do. The Putin/Trump are in cahoots narrative isn't working so maybe their next plan is to try to get us into war.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Just imagine... US is at war with Russia. China jumps-in on day 2.


----------



## Smitty901

TG said:


> Honestly... this was about "proving" that Trump doesn't have any ties with Russia :vs_laugh:


 Come on you know better than that...
If you know anything about the military one thing we will not stand for is chemical weapons. Our leaders know that and inmost case they won't either. The UN and Russia assured us that they were all gone I think that was 2014. Assad has used them in the past. As did Iraq.
This was a gift to Trump , he had no choice but to act. He ask for a mission the military gave him one and he said do it. And dam did NK , China and Iran get a clear notice that Obama is not in charge any more.
I bet they did not sleep well after that hit them.
Outstanding TRUMP. You are impressing me.


----------



## Prepared One

I question the political and tactical viability if Assad in fact ordered a chemical attack against his own people, especially women and children. Don't misunderstand, he is a bad guy and if someone killed him slowly with a nail gun tomorrow I would not lose a seconds worth of sleep over it. Whether he did or didn't is irreverent to me. It was the wrong message sent to the wrong party. The missiles would have been better spent on ISIS targets, or perhaps even Korea, rather then Assad's airbase, that in the end will not effect the outcome or stop him from using WMD's in the future. 

I suspect Trump saw an opportunity to make good on his tough guy persona, I get that. Kudos for at least being aggressive and showing some balls, but his problems and campaign promises lie in dealing with Korea, China, ISIS, and Russia and not in Syria's civil war. Hell, let them kill each other. I think in the end it was a misguided, pointless, as well as dangerous, response. It's another step on the road to war and it's decisions like this that reinforces and strengthens my need to prepare.


----------



## Smitty901

Well if Russia wanted Trump to win and pulled out all stops to make it happen. Then some one in Russia is going to get fired for a piss poor call on that one.

Americans and friends from Canada and the Russian it does not madder Assad, ISSI, Taliban, Muslim brother hood or any other name . There is no difference they are all the same.


----------



## stowlin

Gunn said:


> Can you still do that in Kalifornia?


Yes; as long as is a bolt/lever action or a neutered so called assault weapon, but the ammo license isn't till next year. I was just going to start a thread about the gun show in San Francisco this weekend.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

TG said:


> Just imagine... US is at war with Russia. China jumps-in on day 2.


It would be WW3. China may jump in with the Russians but Europe would side with the United States. It wouldn't be good for anybody involved or not so lets just hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> Come on you know better than that...
> If you know anything about the military one thing we will not stand for is chemical weapons. Our leaders know that and inmost case they won't either. The UN and Russia assured us that they were all gone I think that was 2014. Assad has used them in the past. As did Iraq.
> This was a gift to Trump , he had no choice but to act. He ask for a mission the military gave him one and he said do it. And dam did NK , China and Iran get a clear notice that Obama is not in charge any more.
> I bet they did not sleep well after that hit them.
> Outstanding TRUMP. You are impressing me.


That's the thing, it wasn't Assad.


----------



## TG

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It would be WW3. China may jump in with the Russians but Europe would side with the United States. It wouldn't be good for anybody involved or not so lets just hope it doesn't come to that.


Europe is useless, a non-entity. 
Thankfully, it will never go that far.


----------



## Smitty901

TG said:


> That's the thing, it wasn't Assad.


 It was Assad . He is another ruthless muzzle butcher. He wanted to rub the US. nose in it and he go spanked. Assad should have been killed off long ago. But that is the case with 90% of the the middle east.


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> It was Assad . He is another ruthless muzzle butcher. He wanted to rub the US. nose in it and he go spanked. Assad should have been killed off long ago. But that is the case with 90% of the the middle east.


It was ISIS, just like last time. By bombing, you are taking many steps back on the fight against ISIS, Russia/Syria were close to winning this war.
US propaganda machine is as strong as ours during Soviet times.


----------



## RJAMES

The Idea that a leader of a small country does anything to get back at/ send a message too the US is usually wrong. They have lots of reasons for doing things and generally don't spend a lot of time thinking about what the US will do unless the US is talking a lot about them and saying things about attacking them. 

In Syria's case last week White House was saying none of our business Syria's problems are Syria's to sort out. So 'Assad' decides to use chemical when the US and UN has repeatedly told him not too. ISIS is on the run , things are stable enough with the rebels where he has a good chance of signing a peace treaty with them . Chemical gets all of the Congress talking about 'doing ' things in a negative way for him. 

I am not sure what to think but want some research as to who might have done it. Question if there were a stock pile of chemical weapons at the airfield and we hit all the bunkers were is the trace chemical readings to show that they were there . I have not trusted the US CIA since the mid-70's. 

I do not think Trump has any other plans to do anything in Syria although I do see the US putting more troops in against ISIS. The problem is some of the rebel groups would like help and would / will likely do things to get the US and Syria fighting each other. I have a problem with what I am hearing from some US military leaders saying this country or that country cannot do this or that . They may not be likely to attack our troops or not likely to openly do it but that is after all why we have terror groups. They set up a terror group or a rebel group that they can say they are not us and attack . 

I just hope this does not involve more US troops I am not happy with the US spending Trillions on the Department of World Policing instead of funding Meals on Wheels,, Head Start, funding for my local hospital and roads. 

This flash and bang makes the US feel big and bad for a couple days , changes nothing on the ground and cost us 70 million .


----------



## stowlin

I think I'm a reasonable person. My only interest in the conflicts of Syria is ISIS. The group opposes Assad, and while I find his dictatorship repulsive it's not mine. If I had to select sides it would be with Assad before ISIS. After all the later has been recruiting people to come here and kill us. So I'd prefer we let Assad kill Isis.


----------



## Inor

If Assad wants to gas muslims, I really do not care. If Ivan wants to gas muslims, I really do not care. Hell, let's all have a big gas party for the muslims. Happiness and fun for everyone!


----------



## Mad Trapper

stowlin said:


> Probably five cruise missiles would have been enough, and $90,000,000 in US tax cuts!


A waste of expensive ordinance. I'd rather have seen just one big warhead level the whole airbase, without prior warning. That would give them something to think about.

I do wonder if they have thought out what will happen in Syria with Assad ousted? I see the animals of Islam filling the power vacuum with their own twisted visions.


----------



## Smitty901

As I have said before in the middle east it does not madder the name you use. They are all the same thing Assad, ISIS , the only different is the name of the murderer at the head. Assad will line people up and cut their heads off just for his pleasure. He has in the past and will again use gas if it gives him pleasure he is just another Muslim killer.


----------



## Denton

http://www.globalresearch.ca/syria-...ainst-civilians-and-government-forces/5363139

Again, explain to me how it is a known fact that Assad used chemical weapons and did not simply strike a rebel chemical weapons arsenal?


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> http://www.globalresearch.ca/syria-...ainst-civilians-and-government-forces/5363139
> 
> Again, explain to me how it is a known fact that Assad used chemical weapons and did not simply strike a rebel chemical weapons arsenal?


Well, people just know. Hard to explain, but we, USA, have serious intel throughout the world.


----------



## Illini Warrior

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It would be WW3. China may jump in with the Russians but Europe would side with the United States. It wouldn't be good for anybody involved or not so lets just hope it doesn't come to that.


China has their own worries about Russia - they would undoubtedly take advantage of a down or missing US - and same same with Russia .... jump into a war on Russia's side? - more likely hit surviving US assets when China makes their world moves on parts of North America, Siberia and viable locations like Australia, Africa and South America .... an intact China would own the surviving parts of the world


----------



## Illini Warrior

TG said:


> That's the thing, it wasn't Assad.


Russia has claimed that about every dictator that's ever existed - including Hitler .... their reputation for lying is hardly proof ....


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> Well, people just know. Hard to explain, but we, USA, have serious intel throughout the world.


A bit of a convenient answer, wouldn't you think?

Personally, I don't buy it.


----------



## stowlin

Thought 1: it wasn't Assad and he just happen to hit the rebels chemical agents

Thought 2: it was Assad

Thought 3: it was Assad but he wants to make it look like thought 1

Who knows. Leads back to who cares?


----------



## Denton

stowlin said:


> Thought 1: it wasn't Assad and he just happen to hit the rebels chemical agents
> 
> Thought 2: it was Assad
> 
> Thought 3: it was Assad but he wants to make it look like thought 1
> 
> Who knows. Leads back to who cares?


Good point. Why was it our job to launch Tomahawks? It was my understanding we were in the neighborhood because of ISIS and al Qaeda.


----------



## Maol9

Cause Sarin Gas on civilians and then bombing the hospital once the victims start arriving is over the line (Read Red Line). Especially when you have signed an agreement and your sponsor state and allies (Read Puppet Masters) certify it to the international community and then Obummer and Pencil Neck swear to your lies. We let 'Bashar Gone to Far' off the hook the last time. Diplomacy is easier if all the players understand you have a big stick and will use it. The reason it had to be us is cause nobody else has the Nads or the Stick.

Seriously Denton diplomacy like war has rules... :stick:


----------



## Denton

Maol9 said:


> Cause Sarin Gas on civilians and then bombing the hospital once the victims start arriving is over the line (Read Red Line). Especially when you have signed an agreement and your sponsor state and allies (Read Puppet Masters) certify it to the international community and then Obummer and Pencil Neck swear to your lies. We let 'Bashar Gone to Far' off the hook the last time. Diplomacy is easier if all the players understand you have a big stick and will use it. The reason it had to be us is cause nobody else has the Nads or the Stick.
> 
> Seriously Denton diplomacy like war has rules... :stick:


Again, the "rebels" have used chemical weapons how many times? You know those rebels; kind, brave, America-loving Pentecostals. No, wait! They are not Pentecostals at all! They are Islamists, unlike Assad, who is a secular dictator. Those Islamists who have been backed by the U.S. State Department. Even if Assad did, against all logic, reasoning and against his own best interests, use sarin gas, don't you find it a tad hypocritical to make a big deal of it?

Beside the fact that "we" have been backing bad guys and therefore have no room for moral outrage, I would like you to consider one more thing, please. How many times have our countrymen been brought to moral outrage by either a manufactured incident or an incident that was unfortunate, but then used to get people behind the actions of the globalists?

Our enemies are supposed to be ISIS and al Qaeda.

Speaking of Islamists, who replaces secular dictators? Since the Arab (read, Islamic) Spring, how have Christians fared in the affected countries?

I get it. Assad is allied with Iran, and he is also not a very good man.

We aren't supposed to be there for any diplomatic relations with Assad at all. So, this begs a question. Were we really there to fight Islamist militants, or is this merely a continuation of Obama's agenda to remove strong men and replace them with wild-eyed, Sharia law loving Islamists?


----------



## Maol9

Maybe we should try something different; perhaps send a Jenner or a Kardashian with some Pepsi to the Sociopath Fat Boy... I bet it will make that peckerwood our friend and he will stop threatening civilization with nuclear war...

Or we can continue to do like Obummer and stick our heads in the sand and let the next shift clean up the mess...

Or we can remember the lessons of history and remember, Evil doesn't stop of it's own accord. Bullies don't stop their bullying because the wimp said stop, please... 

It is human nature. Bullies stop when you break their face, and your friends have to drag you off of them.

Especially true of Middle Eastern and Asian Bullies... It's a cultural thing, they only understand strength.


It is good to remember this truth, War is part of the human condition my friend.


----------



## Denton

Maol9 said:


> Maybe we should try something different; perhaps send a Jenner or a Kardashian with some Pepsi to the Sociopath Fat Boy... I bet it will make that peckerwood our friend and he will stop threatening civilization with nuclear war...
> 
> Or we can continue to do like Obummer and stick our heads in the sand and let the next shift clean up the mess...
> 
> Or we can remember the lessons of history and remember, Evil doesn't stop of it's own accord. Bullies don't stop their bullying because the wimp said stop, please...
> 
> It is human nature. Bullies stop when you break their face, and your friends have to drag you off of them.
> 
> Especially true of Middle Eastern and Asian Bullies... It's a cultural thing, they only understand strength.
> 
> It is good to remember this truth War is part of the human condition my friend.


Sorry, but those are generalized statements that simply answer nothing.

Want to stomp some ass? Focus on the mission to stomp Islamist ass. Don't be hypocritical by crying over a _possible_ chemical weapon usage by Assad when the players backed by you have used chemical weapons many times. Simply set about the task of unleashing unholy hell on the Islamists. Tell me you see that point.

Want to send a message to others like the Little Fat Man of North Korea? Focus, and destroy the stated enemy with malicious aforethought. That'd send the desired message.


----------



## Denton

This is fun! Not very productive, but fun!

So far, I have found out that everyone in the Middle East are the same, so there is no reason to not oust Assad. Wild-eyed Islamists are just as good as Assad. Above all else and regardless of whether the struck target was not guilty, a strike had to be made to let the other bad guys know we'll strike.
Something about diplomacy, though I am not sure what it is I learned.
If the media says it happened, it is true. Especially when all the usual Establishment members of politics are in agreement.
'Merica!


----------



## SOCOM42

If we had leveled Tehran right after Khomeini overthrew the shah Pahlavi, and took over our embassy,

this thread would not exist. Penis carter should have given them an ultimatum, step down or all die. 

Those scumbag goat shagging mullahs created the world situation we now live in.

And that bastard of a queer, O'thigger, knowingly helped them expand, his intent was to bring izslime to the whole world. 

IMHO, this continual conflict driven by izslime will evolve into a nuclear confrontation sooner or later, thanks to quislings and idiots.

The solution to the Kamikaze was to exterminate them in the greatest volume possible with no quarter asked or given,

the same application of power is required here also, the muzzies are just as dedicated.

The ROE need to be lifted, and every engagement one of liquidation of those bastards.

The centers of power directing them need to be turned to rubble with the leaders included.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

After thinking about this for a few days I still overwhelmingly supportive of this attack. First it allowed Trump to show the world that the United States isn't to be trifled with and there is a new sheriff in town. Syria and by proxy Iran as well as North Korea where just put on notice that we will not tolerate the use or threat of use of weapons of mass destruction. The prestige we received world wide as well as the moral boost at home was well worth the cost of the cruise missiles used in the attack.

What I would like to see this week is for Trump and Putin to sit down or talk on the phone and come up with a plan to work together on the Syrian issue. I would really like to see both nations bring a proposal to the UN and make this a multinational effort and do this the right way. It would go a long way in fixing relations with Russia as well as fixing 8 years of foreign policy screw ups by the Obama administration.


----------



## Denton

NotTooProudToHide said:


> After thinking about this for a few days I still overwhelmingly supportive of this attack. First it allowed Trump to show the world that the United States isn't to be trifled with and there is a new sheriff in town. Syria and by proxy Iran as well as North Korea where just put on notice that we will not tolerate the use or threat of use of weapons of mass destruction. The prestige we received world wide as well as the moral boost at home was well worth the cost of the cruise missiles used in the attack.
> 
> What I would like to see this week is for Trump and Putin to sit down or talk on the phone and come up with a plan to work together on the Syrian issue. I would really like to see both nations bring a proposal to the UN and make this a multinational effort and do this the right way. It would go a long way in fixing relations with Russia as well as fixing 8 years of foreign policy screw ups by the Obama administration.


So, to be clear. Regardless of whether the right target was hit, Trump needed to show the world he is willing to lob Tomahawks at an airfield of a country that can't strike back. I'm sure that sent a great message to North Korea. That, by the way, was sarcasm.

No proof the munitions dropped contained sarin gas, but that is unimportant?

Sigh. "New sheriff in town." How many times have the foot soldiers said that on all the talk shows? Sorry, but I wonder how much thinking and how much listening you have done.

Not trying to be insulting, my friend. Just wishing someone would answer the questions that make the story hard to believe.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

It wasn't even Sarin gas - the bodies look like they got hit with, at worse, a mustard agent, but really looks like moon dust and plaster on the bodies....if it was a true nerve agent like Sarin, VX or Tabun would contaminate the entire area and absorb via contact or mucus - the White Helmets (syrian/volunteer SAR/EMT) arent in MOPP4, and they would get killed too

I haven't been in the schoolhouse in awhile but I do not recall learning about much, if any, wing mounted guide missiles, rockets or bombs that were capabale of having a chemical payload...maybe dispensers but I think that would have been called out, and obviously would not have caused severe structural damage

What I think happened is either
A) Syrian AF accidently hit a Cache that had Mustard/Phosgene in it
B) Rebels lit it off purposely/accidentally
C) ISIS lit it off purposely/accidentally
D) CIA assets lit it off purposely/accidentally - this one is easier to swallow since when SAD assets die they dont acknowledge it for awhile

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, chemical weapons explode much differently, there is just enough HE to crack the body/casing as most of the chemical agents are absorbed into wafers or towelettes and lining a bursting charge inside the shell.

Most, probably 75% of chemical ord are/were projos - i.e tank rounds, artillery shells, mortar rounds, recoilless rounds and some were rockets and hand grenades - while Sarin was used by the soviets - more of it was a Mustard agent, or Phosgene and their derivatives developed from Nazi gasses/weapons

Those bodies would be inflamed and covered in foam, mucus and vomit and blood if it was a nerve agent - we were played and President Trump needs to stop being so freakin emotional

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> It wasn't even Sarin gas - the bodies look like they got hit with, at worse, a mustard agent, but really looks like moon dust and plaster on the bodies....if it was a true nerve agent like Sarin, VX or Tabun would contaminate the entire area and absorb via contact or mucus - the White Helmets (syrian/volunteer SAR/EMT) arent in MOPP4, and they would get killed too
> 
> I haven't been in the schoolhouse in awhile but I do not recall learning about much, if any, wing mounted guide missiles, rockets or bombs that were capabale of having a chemical payload...maybe dispensers but I think that would have been called out, and obviously would not have caused severe structural damage
> 
> What I think happened is either
> A) Syrian AF accidently hit a Cache that had Mustard/Phosgene in it
> B) Rebels lit it off purposely/accidentally
> C) ISIS lit it off purposely/accidentally
> D) CIA assets lit it off purposely/accidentally - this one is easier to swallow since when SAD assets die they dont acknowledge it for awhile
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in the thread, chemical weapons explode much differently, there is just enough HE to crack the body/casing as most of the chemical agents are absorbed into wafers or towelettes and lining a bursting charge inside the shell.
> 
> Most, probably 75% of chemical ord are/were projos - i.e tank rounds, artillery shells, mortar rounds, recoilless rounds and some were rockets and hand grenades - while Sarin was used by the soviets - more of it was a Mustard agent, or Phosgene and their derivatives developed from Nazi gasses/weapons
> 
> Those bodies would be inflamed and covered in foam, mucus and vomit and blood if it was a nerve agent - we were played and President Trump needs to stop being so freakin emotional
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Check reply #72. I believe that was the first time conventional - v chemical detonation was mentioned in the thread. Did anyone bother to respond to me? Nope.

What about explaining why Assad would pick the absolute worst time to do it? The only answer was that he is crazy, mad, a barbarian, or such type answers which explain nothing. Assad has never given reason to believe he is anything but a secular strong man in the Muslim world. That is to say, no plausible answer was given.

So, why are we wasting our time? Why do so many people believe the narrative? Because, all the news networks are reporting it.

Things never change. There is no hope. The world is headed for a major problem, and people will cheer for it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Denton said:


> So, to be clear. Regardless of whether the right target was hit, Trump needed to show the world he is willing to lob Tomahawks at an airfield of a country that can't strike back. I'm sure that sent a great message to North Korea. That, by the way, was sarcasm.
> 
> No proof the munitions dropped contained sarin gas, but that is unimportant?
> 
> Sigh. "New sheriff in town." How many times have the foot soldiers said that on all the talk shows? Sorry, but I wonder how much thinking and how much listening you have done.
> 
> Not trying to be insulting, my friend. Just wishing someone would answer the questions that make the story hard to believe.


I don't feel insulted, its politics and everybody here has pretty strong opinions that differ sometimes.

The United States needed a "feel good" victory after 8 years of being told we're at fault and we're the reason for all the problems in the world. Everybody saw those awful pictures and videos of dead kids and demanded action. A missile strike where we faced limited liability in danger from Syria or Russian retaliation that was well covered by mainstream media against the perceived devil responsible was just the right medicine for some unification. It really doesn't bother me if Assad or ISIS is the devil behind the attack because both of them are devils and both need to be dealt with. Assad being a somewhat bloody dictator along with the power vacuum in Iraq as well as Iranian influence and inaction by Obama for the last 8 years have created the situation we're in today.

Both parties have come out in overwhelming support for the strike after a bitter battle over the confirmation of Gorsuch which lead to the nuclear option being pulled out. The media has quit bashing Trump for the weekend to talk about the success of the strike.

There is still a long way to go and there still might be a turn where I change my mind but as of now I feel good about how things are proceeding. One things for sure, when I saw the news Thursday night it was the most proud I've been of my government and my President in 8 years.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Denton said:


> Check reply #72. I believe that was the first time conventional - v chemical detonation was mentioned in the thread. Did anyone bother to respond to me? Nope.
> 
> What about explaining why Assad would pick the absolute worst time to do it? The only answer was that he is crazy, mad, a barbarian, or such type answers which explain nothing. Assad has never given reason to believe he is anything but a secular strong man in the Muslim world. That is to say, no plausible answer was given.
> 
> So, why are we wasting our time? Why do so many people believe the narrative? Because, all the news networks are reporting it.
> 
> Things never change. There is no hope. The world is headed for a major problem, and people will cheer for it.


Assad is a more reserved, but still deadly, version of Saddam Hussein - who was Muslim only in name, largely secular and an astute tactician

He would be stupid to do something like that, the whole idea is gets to be the Middle Eastern hero when this is over, crush ISIS and the rebels and have backing of the Russians and hopefully from the United States...there is either some super fishy happening behind the scenes via CIA shenanigans, or as I suspect, this was just a bad coincidence

The reason everyone took the bait is because they jumped up on the moral bandwagon is because "chemical" and "kids" were used together, and I assume that the WH wanted new headlines other than the Russian investigation/Bannon v Kushner stories

We had no reason to get involved, we never did and if we get involved we risk a War with Russia/Syria, further endanger everyone assigned to SOCCENT and all that fun shit

Im with you brother - this is jacked up and we got hoodwinked

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Why the hell did the U.S. need a "feel good" missile lobbing? Really? Both parties as well as the same media outlets that were formerly bashing him (read, ESTABLISHMENT!) cheer this. THAT should tell you something! It shouldn't make you feel good or proud.

It doesn't matter who was responsible or who owned the gas, as long as we struck someone? Really? REALLY?!?! My God, I feel as if I am in a different universe!


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Assad is a more reserved, but still deadly, version of Saddam Hussein - who was Muslim only in name, largely secular and an astute tactician
> 
> He would be stupid to do something like that, the whole idea is gets to be the Middle Eastern hero when this is over, crush ISIS and the rebels and have backing of the Russians and hopefully from the United States...there is either some super fishy happening behind the scenes via CIA shenanigans, or as I suspect, this was just a bad coincidence
> 
> The reason everyone took the bait is because they jumped up on the moral bandwagon is because "chemical" and "kids" were used together, and I assume that the WH wanted new headlines other than the Russian investigation/Bannon v Kushner stories
> 
> We had no reason to get involved, we never did and if we get involved we risk a War with Russia/Syria, further endanger everyone assigned to SOCCENT and all that fun shit
> 
> Im with you brother - this is jacked up and we got hoodwinked
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Sucks being lucid in times like these. As we always end a podcast, "We're doomed. Drink up." It isn't drunkeness. It is anesthesia.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Denton said:


> Sucks being lucid in times like these. As we always end a podcast, "We're doomed. Drink up." It isn't drunkeness. It is anesthesia.


You guys speak the truth, its incredible seeing so many people drinking the Koolaid...just gotta play to Western moral relativism and then anything is justified

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> A bit of a convenient answer, wouldn't you think?
> 
> Personally, I don't buy it.


Understand. There are things I was privileged to in the service, and I can say , the media isnt getting anything remotely close on many military issues. 
Its not really convenient, I just take my TS/SCI clearance I had while it the Navy, and continue to have today. Since I got out, its used for nothing like I was in. It just allows me access to places I need to work.


----------



## Steve40th

Maybe it was all to let countries no we are sending a strong message, and that is the Obama is not POTUS anymore, and we arent apologizing anymore to people.


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> Understand. There are things I was privileged to in the service, and I can say , the media isnt getting anything remotely close on many military issues.
> Its not really convenient, I just take my TS/SCI clearance I had while it the Navy, and continue to have today. Since I got out, its used for nothing like I was in. It just allows me access to places I need to work.


Yes, was and is still cleared, too. Whoopie! :tango_face_grin:

Edited to add grin


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> Yes, was and is still cleared, too. Whoopie! :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Edited to add grin


Okay, good for you. Apparently you never saw anything that contradicted what is putting out in the media?
Not going to get into a chest thumping contest over what I know, vs what you know.. 
Later.


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> Okay, good for you. Apparently you never saw anything that contradicted what is putting out in the media?
> Not going to get into a chest thumping contest over what I know, vs what you know..
> Later.


I was having a bit of fun. Don't get mad at me.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

Gunn said:


> Can you still do that in Kalifornia?


Yes, you can. During a blue moon, on a Tuesday, in September.

Ha, ha, unfortunately not so fun if you happen to live (exist) in this piece of cxxp state, don't get me started.................


----------

